# Trademark of "The Last Guardian" abandoned in US by Sony



## Krory (Feb 16, 2015)

As it rolled around, Sony opted to *not* renew the trademark rights of the title _The Last Guardian_. As the source indicates, this *could* just mean that the name of the game has been changed but...

C'mon...

I think we all know what's going on by now.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2015)

So, who's gonna pick it up. Mobile game dev?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> So, who's gonna pick it up. Mobile game dev?



Since Fumito Ueda left Sony a long-ass time ago, maybe he can pick the trademark back up and finally make his dream project without Sony's looming shadow.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2015)

who the fuck even gives a shit? it was always vaporware


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2015)

inb4 Ubisoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

There are people who bought a PS3 AND a PS4 for this.

Greatness awaits.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There are people who bought a PS3 AND a PS4 for this.
> 
> Greatness awaits.



inb4 Ueda gets the trademark and makes it a PC-only title.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There are people who bought a PS3 AND a PS4 for this.
> 
> Greatness awaits.



Those poor naive fools.


----------



## Simon (Feb 16, 2015)

I won't lose hope, name change and re-reveal is upon us!


BELIEVE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2015)

Sony is an IP hungry company so they'll act like its still in development to make sure Ueda never gets his IP back @Krory


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> who the fuck even gives a shit?



Anyone that played Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2015)

The ride never ends!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2015)

But it's still being made guys. Totally.

And even if it is, it will have *nothing* to do with what little we've seen so far. Right down to the title.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2015)

I beat you.

You lose.

I win.

YOU'RE

TOO

*SLOW*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2015)

I kinda didn't want to acknowledge the fact since the time window between our posts was of fucking seconds but I guess you have to be a *^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)* about it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

>Implying anyone would even _want_ the game without Ueda


----------



## Simon (Feb 17, 2015)

nothing stops this train.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The ride never ends!



Things were bad and now they're good again! FOREVER!


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

>Ueda not working on game
>Not even called the same name
>"WE'RE STILL HOPED"

You poor, deluded fools.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 18, 2015)

im still so


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2015)

There's a part of me deep down that still clings to a fading glimmering hope.

I want this game

I want it to be what SoTC was for ps2

Logically, I know it never will be

but god dammit

god dammit

it's my last clutch at childhood faith.

I'd rather they dash that glimmer when I'm a crippled old man who's got nothing left.


----------

